# Listview Einträge aus "xml" Datei



## schnibli (24. Mrz 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich Lade wie folgt Listview Einträge:

```
public class projekt_details extends ListActivity {
    static final String[] tabcontrol = new String[] { "Apple", "Avocado", "Banana",
            "Blueberry", "Coconut", "Durian", "Guava", "Kiwifruit",
            "Jackfruit", "Mango", "Olive", "Pear", "Sugar-apple" };

    @Override
    public void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);

        // no more this
        // setContentView(R.layout.list_fruit);

        setListAdapter(new ArrayAdapter<String>(this, R.layout.projekt_details,tabcontrol));

        ListView listView = getListView();
        listView.setTextFilterEnabled(true);
```

Ist es möglich die Einträge z.b. in Strings.xml zu schreiben und diese in der Activity aufrufen?
Sodass dies ein Bisschen besser geordnet ist?


----------



## dzim (31. Mrz 2015)

In die XML-Dateien, die mit dem *<resource>*-Tag beginnen, kannst du Unterelemente mit dem Tag-Platzhalter *<[*]array>* einbetten.
Also kurz: Ja es geht.
*Aber*: Ich würde die Arrays (in deinem Fall *<string-array>*) in eine separate XML mit dem Namen _arrays.xml_ legen (kann über die values-Unterordner (-de, -en, ...) auch lokalisiert werden. Warum? Nun ich denke mal nicht, dass du z.B. Farben in die _strings.xml_ einfügst, nur weil es theoretisch möglich ist (dafür gibt es ja die _colors.xml_).
Auf das Array zugreifen würdest du dann mit *R.array.array_name*.

Links:
allgemein über Resourcen: Resource Types | Android Developers
speziell über Strings: String Resources | Android Developers
und alle nicht näher spezifizierten: More Resource Types | Android Developers


----------

